# Main Lug to Main Breaker Conversion



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

I have to convert a Siemens G1624B1100 panel from a main lug to a main breaker. Can someone help with the part numbers for the main breaker and the tie down kit? I didn't find anything clearly helpful on the Siemans website or various supplier sites.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jupe Blue said:


> I have to convert a Siemens G1624B1100 panel from a main lug to a main breaker. Can someone help with the part numbers for the main breaker and the tie down kit? I didn't find anything clearly helpful on the Siemans website or various supplier sites.


This is what you need...


http://www.homedepot.com/buy/electr...version-kit-breaker-mbk200a.html#.UMKy9Xf4JXU



,.


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks, Harry - It's in stock at the nearest Home Depot which makes me very happy.


----------

